# Fuel Rail Install Kit



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a 2006 a4 car. I recently bought the FAST fuel rails to go onto my LSXR intake. FAST doesn't seem to make an install kit with the crossover line and fittings to adapt it to the stock 3/8" quick connect factory fuel fitting. I found this kit for 98-02 F body and was wondering if this would work on my application. Here's a link to this item: 98-02 LS1 Fuel Rail Install Kit (Fittings & Hose ONLY | Fuel Rails | Fuel & Nitrous | 98-02 F-Body | RPMSpeed.com

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That should work. 
Besides I like the way they look my BBK rails came ready to snap the stock flex fuel line on. They were cheaper too which is always a bonus. Stock LS2 rails also fit.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I decided to get this setup. The LS2 factory fuel rails do actually fit, but it's really tight over the top of the FAST 102. Also, I think the FAST fuel rails look a lot better than the stock unit. Thanks Jerry for your input!


----------

